# Topics > Toys >  HEXBUG MoBots, Innovation First International, Inc., Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Innovation First International, Inc.

Home page - hexbug.com/hexbug-mobots-fetch.html

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG MoBots commercial

Aug 1, 2020




> Fetch: Meet Fetch, the robotic sidekick that can record and replay your voice with cool effects! Fetch can lift and move objects too!
> Ramblez: Ramblez is the robotic sidekick from HEXBUG that dances in fun patterns and can playback recorded voice messages with cool effects!
> MiMix: MiMix can change the pitch of your voice, switch up the speed or even make your sound like a robot!

----------


## Airicist

Hexbug MoBots Fetch review

Nov 19, 2020




> In this video we are showing you how the MoBots Fetch from Hexbug works. Please note, we were sent a free MoBots Fetch in return for an honest review, and all opinions are our own.

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG MoBots - Meet Fetch, Ramblez and Mimix - Cute robots at a great price!

Dec 17, 2020




> Today we look at the new line of HEXBUG MoBots - Fetch, Ramblez and Mimix. These are very cute and affordable robots.  Could make some great stocking stuffers for the 2020 holidays.
> 
> More info on MoBots Fetch -
> Using its remote control, direct Fetch to move in any direction while also carrying objects as large and as heavy as a full soda can! This unique yoke-shaped robot moves on all types of surfaces, has one eye and a ton of personality that he expresses with fun robot sounds and movements. Group Fetch beside other MoBots, and listen as they talk to each other in their own robot language. It's just mo’ fun with MoBots!
> Full direction 2 Wheel driving and object carrying robot with IR remote. It can record / playback sound through the robot triggered by the remote. 4-LEDs are used to simulate a single eye that can look straight ahead / up / left / right. Robot has working arms that can grip and lift objects as large and as heavy as a full soda can.
> Record and play your voice! Voice recorder for boys and girls, this toy for kids can change the pitch and resonance of sound. The built in microphone can control the pitch of what is recorded!
> For ages 3 and up. Batteries included are 3 AAA and 2 LR44 Button Cell Batteries.

----------

